# Cache Valley Elk



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Has anyone hunted cache valley for elk this year? Anyone seen anything this weekend?


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Ive seen lots of cow


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

And I'm looking for big bulls for the late LE hunt, so be sure to give details if you see any.

I'll be scouting this week and will let you know if I see any spikes.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a LE tag up there. I did go up there on sat for the opener with a freind. He got his spike about 9 am. We was back in town eating lunch at Angies by noon. We saw lots of elk. I only wish I would have seen the bulls we found during my hunt. We even was able to call in a nice 6x6 bull. For the morning we saw maybe 50 head of elk. Mostly cows 3 big buls and 2 spikes. It was a very good day.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

There are always elk on the east side of the river right there across from Tony's grove road. (during the deer rifle hunt). You can locate them by glassing from the swtichbacks on the Tony's grove road.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> There are always elk on the east side of the river right there across from Tony's grove road.


True that area is also a wintering area so the snow will help.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My son and I have hunted Tonys quite a bit for deer (until they all vanished), I am always suprised at how many elk we see. 3 years ago we got into a herd of about 60-80 head with some nice mid size bulls. Why is it a spike only unit when there are so many good bulls. Seems like it should be changed to just a LE any bull.


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> My son and I have hunted Tonys quite a bit for deer (until they all vanished), I am always suprised at how many elk we see. 3 years ago we got into a herd of about 60-80 head with some nice mid size bulls. Why is it a spike only unit when there are so many good bulls. Seems like it should be changed to just a LE any bull.


If it was changed to a anybull area all the big bulls would vanish and it would be just like any other any bull area. How do you think it got to be the way it is? By doing the spike only hunt, which has been very successful up there.

Anyways, I just got back from a day spike hunting up at tonys grove. Went part way up the trail to white pine lake, then headed more west off of the trail. I got up on top of the cliffs looking down on white pine lake. Could hear the elk bugling down in there, but never could find them from up high. I did see probably 20 does, a large 2X2, and a 3X4 buck. That was exciting. Anyone else hunted up tonys this year?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Thats why I said LE not open bull its not gonna hurt the herd that bad to take a few of the large bulls.


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

There is a LE north cache hunt and a LE south cache hunt. Their are any bull tags in the area. You have to draw one out and it can take a few years to draw it. If anyone wants to hunt it they have to hunt spike.


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah, what uthntr said. There are 4 limited entry any bull hunts - archery, early rifle, muzzleloader, and late rifle. A total of 58 tags were given this year for the North Cache unit.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Do not forget Travis's Premium tag ether. We also know that there as a guy that hunted up there with a conservation tag. Now if only I could have filled my tag. :?



> I got up on top of the cliffs looking down on white pine lake.


Try staying lower. Instead of going west from the trail go east into Bunchgrass(with everyone else). Or keep going north into steam mill. IMO you will find less elk up high in the cliffs and more deer. It might go agenist all thinking but try going lower.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

There were 23 ANY BULL tags for North Cache this year and 19 for South Cache!! :mrgreen:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Were did you find out there was 23 tags? I think apollo's numbers are right? Are you just looking at the rifle tag numbers?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

North Cache issued 15 archery, 23 early rifle, 9 muzzle loader, 10 late rifle, and 2 premium LE elk tags. That is 59 LE tags for this unit in 2008.

South Cache issued 12 archery, 19 early rifle, 7 muzzle loader, 8 late rifle, and 1 premium LE elk tags. That is 47 LE tags for this unit in 2008.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Pro. Wonder who got the secound Premium tag?


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

torowy said:


> There are always elk on the east side of the river right there across from Tony's grove road. (during the deer rifle hunt). You can locate them by glassing from the swtichbacks on the Tony's grove road.


You forgot to tell him what tree to sit under or what trail to sit by !!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

And would that be a bad thing if he had? I call it gracious.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Bo0YaA said:


> And would that be a bad thing if he had? I call it gracious.


If you sent him a PM yes that would be gracious 
That herd has around 200 people after it during the gun hunt as it is .
I think if a good idea to pm someone a location and not broadcast it on a forum , that way you are telling one  and not hundreds. :roll:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like someone's not so secret spot was discovered. _(O)_


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I guess I’m not a pro at forum etiquette…. I just thought I would help a guy out. Sounds like he just wants to shoot a cow anyway, so it didn’t seem like a big deal.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

torowy said:


> I guess I'm not a pro at forum etiquette&#8230;. I just thought I would help a guy out. Sounds like he just wants to shoot a cow anyway, so it didn't seem like a big deal.


You're fine, don't be troubled my friend!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> torowy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm not a pro at forum etiquette&#8230;. I just thought I would help a guy out. Sounds like he just wants to shoot a cow anyway, so it didn't seem like a big deal.
> ...


Just don't shoot any lake trout.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

torowy said:


> I guess I'm not a pro at forum etiquette&#8230;. I just thought I would help a guy out. Sounds like he just wants to shoot a cow anyway, so it didn't seem like a big deal.


Sorry !!!

It's just not a good idea to post a location on the internet , hunting or fishing .
It's seems OK to some who don't hunt there . I stopped hunting there because it insane ,15 -20 camper trailers and every one has 3-4 4 wheelers , trucks parked every 50 yards along the road . That small herd is getting pounded and sure does not need another couple dozen people there . Please just Pm a location and i am sorry if i came off rude !! :roll:


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

That is true. 15-20 is realistic. I am amazed at how many will croud around that place.



RobK said:


> torowy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I'm not a pro at forum etiquette&#8230;. I just thought I would help a guy out. Sounds like he just wants to shoot a cow anyway, so it didn't seem like a big deal.
> ...


----------

